# Real world performance opinions between gearbox systems,Rohloff vs.Pinion vs.Nuvinci?



## NicholasPn (Apr 28, 2019)

Preparing to put down a pile of money on a high quality Touring/Expedition bike and doing research on all available brands so far I prefer to acquire one with a gearbox instead of a derailer any thoughts or opinions about each of these Gearbox brands mentioned would be appreciated , thanks all .


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

NicholasPn said:


> Preparing to put down a pile of money on a high quality Touring/Expedition bike and doing research on all available brands so far I prefer to acquire one with a gearbox instead of a derailer any thoughts or opinions about each of these Gearbox brands mentioned would be appreciated , thanks all .


I wouldn't ride a Nuvinci on a touring or even mountain bike. Great on a commuter tho.

Rohloff and Pinion are both good. Expensive, heavy, and with frictional losses that can be felt. But probably still better long-term than using a derailleur.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

We have a special forum for internal gearhubs. Better head over there for more detailed questions.

Mikesee summarised it well, nothing to add.

What are you going to do with the bike? Commuting, touring in the neighbourhood or around the world trip?


----------



## NicholasPn (Apr 28, 2019)

If I were commuting or touring the neighborhood I would not anticipate spending 5k not even 1K on a bike to tour around the city. Probably not going to tour all over the world, I live in South America so I will tour all around several countries down here. 

This was my first post to the forum, I do not know so much about the forum yet (noob) if there is a special subgroup for Internal Hubs I will check it out .


----------

